# Cough



## Irisgirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Please help me...confusing with Chronic Lung Disease, COPD, Chronic Airway Disease and etc.   

A 72 years old patient with cough.

Findings:  Two view exam shows increased lung volumes without alveolar infiltrate, mass or cardiovascular failure.

Impressions: 

1.  *Chronic peribronchial lung disease with hyperinflation*.  *Some active **bronchitis* superimposed as the cause for cough is likely.

2.  Chronic finds otherwise in the thoarx incidently are noted included dorsal aortic tortuosity without aneurysm and some scoliosis of the dorsalumber spine.

I am not sure what superimposed means?  Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## ndhight (Oct 9, 2008)

su·per·im·pose (spr-m-pz)
tr.v. su·per·im·posed, su·per·im·pos·ing, su·per·im·pos·es 
1. To lay or place (something) on or over something else.
2. To add as a distinct feature, element, or quality: superimposed her own interpretation when she retold the story.

Hope this helps here are a couple of sites that may help you www.thefreedictionary.com you can look up acroymns, idioms, etc.; www.onelook.com; http://www.medilexicon.com/medicaldictionary.php.


----------

